# pickup trucks



## ecologger (Sep 20, 2015)

newbie wants to know about getting parts an service fo0r ford full sized pickups in Mazatlan area? whats the best option for large diesel picks economically?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would probably check with the Ford dealer in Mazatlan...

Ford Camiones


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Ford or Dodge


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

sparks said:


> Ford or Dodge


Time for glasses,LOL....the OP wrote " ford full sized pickups"


----------



## jambi (Dec 12, 2013)

Shouldn't be any problem getting parts for Ford pickups. Tons of them in MX. 

Service...unless we're talking brand new/still under warranty (or even if) I'd heartily recommend giving a wide berth to any and all dealers in favor of an independent shop that comes highly recommended via word of mouth from friends. My experience with Chrysler and VW dealers has been a frustrating string of long waits and ridiculous prices, even for routine maintenance. Two month 40,000 peso nightmare with the Chrysler dealer re; my imported Dodge Grand Caravan, and a two week 6,000 peso fiasco for routine maintenance on my national 2012 Gol at the VW dealer, where I foolishly took the car the first time it needed service under the mistaken US inbred belief that "it's under warranty, better take it to the dealer. My private mechanic did exactly the same maintenance in a day for 1500 pesos. 

Regarding diesel, read this if you're planning to import anything newer than 2006 from the US...

https://www.mexicomike.com/fuel_in_mexico/diesel-mexico.html

Don't know about availability of new Ford diesel pickups in Mexico. All the ones I've seen appear to be gas, including the police ones (though admittedly I haven't paid active attention, just can't recall ever noticing a diesel or hearing anyone talk about it). Check your dealer. They must be available, obviously set up for non-ULSD.


----------

